# Warroad mn fishing?



## BASS K (Feb 22, 2008)

Has anybody been fishing out of warroad recently? Going up this weekend. How's swift ditch doing,any action?


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

No idea. Everyone has been hush, that could be a good thing. We're going up tomorrow AM too. Good luck!

Nick


----------



## BASS K (Feb 22, 2008)

I heard 18-12 ft for eyes,start biting 6pm till dark mostly males. We'll be close to swith ditch.Northerns are biting all day.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

im headin up there the 11th-15th anyone else guna be up there?


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

Fished all day yesterday and caught 9, biggest was 39 1/2. We had a group of 13 up there. Flags went up every 20 min or so but had quite a few light biters.

I'd be curious to see how you guys do.


----------

